# Boston Park Rangers



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Heard a rumor that the BPR are considering going armed. I hear they are discussing the selection of a duty weapon & training of Rangers in firearms w/Boston PD. Also they will be granted more authority in enforcement. Anybody else heard this? 

ogzee28 :t:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

ogzee28 said:


> Heard a rumor that the BPR are considering going armed. I hear they are discussing the selection of a duty weapon & training of Rangers in firearms w/Boston PD. Also they will be granted more authority in enforcement. Anybody else heard this?


That wouldn't really fit their image of being the non-threatening, helpful park rangers. If an armed, uniformed presence is necessary in a city park, isn't that what the Municipal Police are for?


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just curious if this rumor had been heard yet? I am not saying it is happening. This was third or fourth hand when I heard it. Numerous other cities have armed park rangers....I think its known that Rangers have some LE powers. Also, Boston is at an all time low for PO manpower. I think people are starting to think outside the box. And do you consider yourself threatning when your in uniform...I don't. I would like to think that as LEO we are also helpful.

Let me know what you think
Ogzee28:t:



Delta784 said:


> That wouldn't really fit their image of being the non-threatening, helpful park rangers. If an armed, uniformed presence is necessary in a city park, isn't that what the Municipal Police are for?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

ogzee28 said:


> Just curious if this rumor had been heard yet?


I hear all sorts of rumors, including one that the former MDC (now DCR) Park Rangers had already ordered 500 handguns. That was a few years ago, and nothing has come of it. The Boston Park Ranger rumor is new to me, I will say that.



ogzee28 said:


> And do you consider yourself threatning when your in uniform...I don't. I would like to think that as LEO we are also helpful.


Threatening? Perhaps not, but there is no doubt as to what my mission is, since my badge, patch, & cruiser all clearly say "POLICE", and it's obvious that I'm armed. Boston Park Rangers have developed a well-deserved reputation for being benign, helpful guides, and arming them would totally change that dynamic.

I'm not sure that the majority of Boston Park Rangers would even want to be armed.


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good point....Didn't hear the one about the DCR guys. And I see your point about the markings and mission. You know the saying about "light dawning on marble head." Well it did.

Later Delta784:t:



Delta784 said:


> I hear all sorts of rumors, including one that the former MDC (now DCR) Park Rangers had already ordered 500 handguns. That was a few years ago, and nothing has come of it. The Boston Park Ranger rumor is new to me, I will say that.
> 
> Threatening? Perhaps not, but there is no doubt as to what my mission is, since my badge, patch, & cruiser all clearly say "POLICE", and it's obvious that I'm armed. Boston Park Rangers have developed a well-deserved reputation for being benign, helpful guides, and arming them would totally change that dynamic.
> 
> I'm not sure that the majority of Boston Park Rangers would even want to be armed.


----------

